# Schwinn  1981 Le Tour Tourist with sad eyes!



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 5, 2022)

Went to a 2 day church sale last month. Got there at opening along with about 200 other people. I peel off to the non women part where there were about 20 bikes. Incredibly this was the only Schwinn. It was overpriced (it is a Schwinn you know!) and I took a quick look to see it was a Jan 81 bike and moved on. Day 2 was supposed to be half off. I wasn’t going back but my wife and mom wanted to go so I went. This was the only bike left. I’m sure because of the price (it is a Schwinn you know). It was looking at me with such sad eyes and I thought even at half off don’t really want it. I hear the church lady tell someone “that’s not part of the half off” So ok I don’t feel bad except for the way it was looking at me. I walk by and the lady says “you want to make an offer” I say I don’t think so but she presses and I say a price 75% lower than they are asking figuring they would pass on the offer.. “SOLD” she says. I load it up and the bike was all happy! The only new bike I myself ever bought at a Schwinn store was this ones Sport version brother. I did not realize the Tourist was a two year only model.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 5, 2022)

Sad eyes and color me BLUE! 

It really amazes me how these poor sad things just keep falling in your lap. And it's a Jan 1, 1981 Schwinn Strike Bike! So the Japanese crossed the picket line? 😜

Beautiful piece Bob!


----------



## Tim s (Sep 6, 2022)

I have one in the same color and year but not the tourist model. The Schwinn decals of that time period are very fragile and are prone to cracking. The one that I have rides like a Cadillac. Tim


----------



## Girlbike (Sep 10, 2022)

Whatever you wound up paying for it,it looks to be in really good shape!
Did that come from the factory with foam padding on the handlebars? If so, that's incredible!
When I got a varsity for my brother,it impressed me that the grip tape wasn't torn.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 10, 2022)

Yes it is not bad.   The bottom pic of my bike that I bought new did indeed come with foam from the factory.  It's official brand name was Grab On.


----------



## Drosentreter (Sep 10, 2022)

It’s even a 23” tall frame!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 11, 2022)

Yep mine is a 23" but the Tourist is a 25"    Another thing I did not notice when I was looking at it!  How could I possibly not noticed that!! I'm beginning to think the bike hypnotized me into buying it!!!!!!!


----------



## Drosentreter (Sep 11, 2022)

Holy cow that is a 25” frame. That thing is massive!


----------

